# [SOLVED] ASUS P5K-VM overclocking failed



## Chilcotin (Feb 16, 2008)

I am having similar issues with my 3 week old P5K-VM.

The specs are:

- CPU: Q6600
- Memory: 2 * 2GB Mushkin DDR2-800
- PSU: Corsair HX520
- OS: Win XP SP2

The initial build and setup was straightfoward. The BIOS was flashed using the ASUS Web based flash utility. I, also, received "overclocking failed" messages. Resetting the BIOS to default values seemed to resolve that. "AI overclocking" was subsequently enabled.

The machine subsequently ran 24x7 with the occasional warm boot to apply patches and software updates. 

I powered it off last night and it will not start up this morning. Case and CPU fans spin up. The green status light on the motherboard is on, The hard drive spins up but there is no disk activity. There are no BIOS startup beeps and no BIOS beep codes. Nothing is displayed on the monitor and, in fact, the monitor does not appear to be receiving a signal at all as it remains in sleep mode the entire time.

I have removed the memory sticks one by one and have swapped out the Corsair PSU with an Antec 450 Watt supply I keep as a spare. No joy.

I have popped out the CMOS battery and reset the CMOS. Again .. no joy.

I am in the process of stripping all non essential peripherals from the board and will also remove the memory to see if any beep codes result.

No intent to hijack smasons thread. Just adding my own (ongoing) experience.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: ASUS P5K-VM overclocking failed*

what video card do you have in it 
these p5k m/b are power hungry and i would think the problem is you are underpowered
see if you can borrow a larger psu to try in it


----------



## Chilcotin (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: ASUS P5K-VM overclocking failed*

Dai ... apologies for posting in the wrong thread. Thank you for moving my post.

I am using the builtin graphics adapter. It should not be sucking much power. This is a BOINC crunching machine and has, essentially, no power burdens other than the CPU / memory / motherboard and hard drive.

I pulled the plug on the P5K-VM and swapped it out for a P5E-VM. The P5E-VM booted up on the first go and is running fine so far. I will avoid the temptation to fiddle with it.

I will RMA the P5K-VM and keep the replacement board as a spare.

Thanks for the assistance.


----------

